# Upcoming TBG shoots



## Todd Cook (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi all, sorry I'm a little late getting things posted. 

2017 Central Zone Shoot: 
Saturday Feb18
Shoot will be held on Chuck and Bobbie Evans beautiful property in Culloden GA, Land of Promise rd. We'll start at 8:00 . 
Host Dan Beckwith.
Setup will be Sat Jan 28 if anyone wants to help.

2017 State Shoot.
March 18 & 19 at the Rock Ranch.
Address and more info to come.
Contact: Todd Cook 404-867-4953
Jeff Hampton:404-960-9115.


----------



## Finch (Jan 30, 2017)

What date will the shoot in Ranger Ga be?


----------



## EJC (Jan 30, 2017)

Finch said:


> What date will the shoot in Ranger Ga be?



Interested in the Ranger shoot myself, nice to see some other guys in Bartow county shooting traditional. I'm in Kingston as well Finch!


----------



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2017)

EJC said:


> Interested in the Ranger shoot myself, nice to see some other guys in Bartow county shooting traditional. I'm in Kingston as well Finch!



I'm also in Bartow and I think there is another trad shooter in White.  That makes 4 of us.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 31, 2017)

Finch said:


> What date will the shoot in Ranger Ga be?



May 20


----------



## Finch (Jan 31, 2017)

EJC I live in Rome now but still very close. Not a whole lot of people to shoot with. We should get together sometime and shoot. Maybe we can meet up together at the Ranger shoot as well.


----------



## EJC (Jan 31, 2017)

Finch said:


> EJC I live in Rome now but still very close. Not a whole lot of people to shoot with. We should get together sometime and shoot. Maybe we can meet up together at the Ranger shoot as well.



I hear ya, not a lot of people around shooting traditional. I'm fairly close to Rome myself, right off 411. I'd be glad to meet and shoot with you folks sometime, just shoot me a pm and we'll make it happen.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 8, 2017)

Tyler Hughes and myself ... that makes 6 in Bartow...


----------



## markland (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm in Cartersville as well, don't forget me!


----------

